# Bearded dragon can't move legs. Please help! :(



## Jack A (Jul 28, 2009)

I came downstairs this afternoon and my bearded dragon was lag in his tank. I tried to pick him up but he hissed at me and went to bite. Then he scurried on his front legs to the other side of the tank and he cannot move hi back legs at all. I think this might be his last night as now he is just lay with his mouth open and eyes half shut. please tell me what could be wrong with him


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Take him to the vets obviously!


----------



## TheDoctor (Dec 16, 2009)

luke123 said:


> Take him to the vets obviously!


What he said !

Lee


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes hun you need a vet sometimes MBD can cause the paralises of limbs which is maybe the cause of the dragon dragging itself along but again we are not vets honey you need to consult one asap.


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

have you fed it anything...large...recently? what substrate is it on?

a blocked bowel could put pressure on the lower spine too, though MBD is the obvious first idea.


----------



## Jibber10 (Feb 6, 2007)

MBD is the first thing to come to mind. Is the beardie in the viv by himself? is there anyway anything could have toppled over on top of him like some decor or an viv mate etc? Is impaction possible....what substrate is he kept on?


----------



## Jack A (Jul 28, 2009)

he's on his own on sand. What is MBD?


----------



## Cooper86 (Feb 6, 2010)

metabolic bone disease, there is a sticky at the top of the lizards section


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

MBD is a problem with the bones, where the beardies (or any lizard for that matter) hasn't had enough calcium and it can cause them to have:

Seizures
Deformities
Problems walking
Become weak
Not eating
Being lethargic
You need to take your Beardie to the vets, if the problem is MBD the they will give him some calcium injections and give you some calcium to give to him.


----------



## Jack A (Jul 28, 2009)

he's started to shake now


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Get him to the vets A.S.A.P.


----------



## sumpy (Dec 1, 2008)

You need to go to the vets asap, no point typing on here about it as noone here can help you physically. I wouldn't even worry about booking him in just take him there now. Good luck


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

stop talking to us, get off the computer and get to the vet then!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Get him to a vet you numpty, stopping sitting around on your backside talking to people who are not a vet on the internet. 

If you truly cared for this lizard you would be there demaning and emerdgency appoinment with the vet. 

Im not normally one to comment on these sort of threads but this begger belief it really does. 

Your beardy can't walk, is shaking and all you can do is sit on a computer instead of trying to get it to a vet ASAP. Its the middle of the afternoon all you would have to do is turn up. 

arghh


----------



## dragonsnake (Jan 17, 2010)

You have to get him to a vet asap or would you like him to suffer in front of you untill stress gets the better of him 


for f*cks sake take him to a vet now !!!


----------



## dragonsnake (Jan 17, 2010)

Where are you if your local i'll come and take you to a vet


----------



## squaccy (Nov 18, 2008)

ok back off guys this is getting harsh and unnecessary.


OP: get to a vet as soon as you physically can, it is a serious problem as others have said. I would also ask a moderator to close this thread before you get any more abuse (AFTER you've been to the vet of course)


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

I've PM'd the op asking where he was from. He is from Cheshire, does anybody know of any rep vets in cheshire?


----------



## squaccy (Nov 18, 2008)

luke123 said:


> I've PM'd the op asking where he was from. He is from Cheshire, does anybody know of any rep vets in cheshire?


Birch Heath Road, Tarporley 
Cheshire CW6 9UU	
01829-733777

googled


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok hun paralises and tremors are signs of MBD in later stages your dragon is good at hiding illness so try not to stress that you have not seen this before and done nothing about it. Your beardie will need a good strong UV bulb I would replace your old one if you have had it in for longer than 6 months, your vet will give an injection to try stabalize the MBD but this is something only a vet can do hun you are likely to loose your dragon if you sit and hope this will go away because it wont.

Its not to say you cant have a happy outcome to this as I have a water dragon with the same probs but his is under control now the thing is you have to act fast get your beardie booked in tell them it is an emergency and keep your beardie warm.

We are akll trying to help you hun so please take our advice or prepare to bury your dragon and cope with the heartache of loosing your little one.


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Please hun it is distressing to watch your dragon go through this we on here all care for our animals greatly am not saying you dont we need to calm this argument down and can the op please pm me let know the out come of the vet visit.

It might sound like everyone is getting at you hun but if your mam was sat in the room dragging her back legs and starting to shake you would do something about it. Your dragon is a living breathing animal that relies on you to help it when its in trouble.


----------



## Jaxsin (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll be honest after that amount of abuse I'd say the OP wont be back and probably didn't take notice of anyone advice I wouldn't have does it really take much to say things politely seriously? 

Jack A I would advice to definitly get the beardie to a vet as MBD will cause major problems and then eventually death if its not sorted as soon as possible.


----------



## squaccy (Nov 18, 2008)

Jaxsin said:


> I'll be honest after that amount of abuse I'd say the OP wont be back and probably didn't take notice of anyone advice I wouldn't have does it really take much to say things politely seriously?
> 
> Jack A I would advice to definitly get the beardie to a vet as MBD will cause major problems and then eventually death if its not sorted as soon as possible.


my point exactly


----------



## Symonster (Jul 20, 2009)

Hope hes okay


----------



## dragonsnake (Jan 17, 2010)

to be fair the original post was at 2.44 pm and the op was advised to take or at least contact a vet (very calmly), at 3.25 they said he was now shaking and made no mention of contacting a vet etc so lets hope they never witness a heart attack happening they have time to sit and post that a animal is suffering and they are just watching it :devil:

hmm http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/463071-my-beardie.html


----------



## GeckoTim (Feb 1, 2010)

Have you gone to the vets yet!!!! Where are you and il send you a link for the closest reptile vet in ur area? Also how high is his viv could he have fell or any of the above? But seriously take him to a vet asap!


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

It's beggars belief this thread even got started, but to come back on later and say "hes started to shake" *sad face* is just f****** ridiculous.

Really hope your beardie makes it, but seriously, get a grip.


----------

